# What to Do with Fake Cubanos?



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi All,

So while I'm slowly becoming at least functionally knowledgeable on non-cuban cigars, I know pretty much nothing other than brand names when it comes to Cubanos. I own exactly one Cuban cigar, thanks to a generous gift from a BOTL, and I'm saving it for an exceptionally special occasion.

However, in a spontaneous fit of desire for some Cubans to try, I asked an archaeologist friend of mine to pick me up some Cubanos during his time in Mexico this summer. Of course, given the fact that I know virtually nothing about Cubans, I should've realized that such a general request was not going to end as I hoped. He messaged me last week to let me know he was headed home with four Cuban cigars, and I momentarily got excited, but when I picked them up from him yesterday, I realized pretty quickly that we'd both fallen prey to the fake Cubans game. Here are few pics of the culprits:

















As far as I can tell, the cut-off boxes on the smaller Cohiba prove its fakeness (fakitude?), as does the cello on the Partagas. I can't spot any label issues on the larger Cohiba or the Montecristo, but the general roughness of the wrappers/construction, coupled with the fact that all four were sold together for $25, pretty much seals the deal.

Honestly, I'm not that upset about it. I'm a bit disappointed that I don't have four tasty Cubans to finally try, but I was sort of expecting this outcome. Life goes on, and a quick search of this forum assures me that many wiser BOTLs have fallen prey to just this sort of thing.

I do, however, have a question about these four sticks of unknown provenance: if I stick them in my tupperdore and let them rest for, say, six months to a year, should they be okay to smoke? I mean, I'll never know what they actually are, and I'm doubtful that they're particularly high quality, but they still smell good and don't seem to be too shoddily made. Any problem with smoking them eventually, or should I just chuck them? Has anyone had any (relatively) good experiences with fake Cubans, or are they all total dog rockets?

This whole thing reminds me of that famous quote from Steven Wright: "Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it."


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you're out of the country stick to LCDH.

the far as fakes. I'll send up the bat signal..
@curmudgeonista @bpegler @TonyBrooklyn


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't tell you not to smoke them... only that I wouldn't.

If you're determined to try, at least sacrifice one by cutting it open to see what's inside. That might give you confidence that there's no harm in smoking the others, or it may convince you not to even consider it.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

A buddy of mine says theres tons of good, fake cuban cigars! I have not been so brave as to try any of the blatantly fake cubans a clworker was generous to gift me, though the lovely glass top box they came in, makes them a desireable display piece! I though about sacrificing one or 2 of the 10 to see if they were worth a try, but then my display piece wodnt be complete! Like Jack said, sacrifice 1 for science, then, either huck them, give them to someone you dont like, or put em on display!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If they are fake... why would anyone have confidence in their viability as non harmful... After all their front game was to rip somebody off and then why put poor quality into the product? I've heard way too many stories of these fake cigars being laced with some bad stuff... Personally, I'm not going to take the chance even if some Yahoo tells me there are great fake Cuban cigars... kinda like some used car salesman telling me this car with 250,000 miles on it is showroom ready to drive.... I don't think so but the risk IMO... is like raiding the mini bar in the DR.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

You hear stories of things like hair, toe nails, rat droppings — basically floor sweepings — making their way into fake Cubans. These may very well just be myths, so proceed with caution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Cigary said:


> is like raiding the mini bar in the DR.


LMAO!! Great unexpected burst of dark humor Gary! I audibly chuckled when i read this, which is an achievement before coffee!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

ive seen pics of funny things in cigars, especially fake cooobans

that being said, ive smoked a few fakes and lived to tell the tale

at least one fake cohiba was actually good

most tasted like bad dominican cigars


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

All my friends know that I smoke cigars, and on rare occasions they bring me back some fakes. 
I thank them, and then throw the cigars away.
Putting them in your humidor won’t help. 
There’s a decent chance that they have beetles, eggs, or larvae.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I've posted this before. I was given some fakes and took one apart. There was a plastic string in it.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Dissecting is always fun. Don’t forget the pics. 
You can start a contest and whoever guesses how many pubes you find wins a fiver.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dran said:


> LMAO!! Great unexpected burst of dark humor Gary! I audibly chuckled when i read this, which is an achievement before coffee!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 too soon? gallows humor is my specialty if you don't already know it,,,,,I am here to serve in that capacity if only to amuse myself,:wink2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rondo said:


> Dissecting is always fun. Don't forget the pics.
> You can start a contest and whoever guesses how many pubes you find wins a fiver.


I just "buick'd" in my mouth a lil bit,,,pubes in my cigar....oh the humanity!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> All my friends know that I smoke cigars, and on rare occasions they bring me back some fakes.
> I thank them, and then throw the cigars away.
> Putting them in your humidor won't help.
> There's a decent chance that they have beetles, eggs, or larvae.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

If you want to get rid of them, you can send them to me. I'll chop them up and use them for fertilizer!


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sounds like a science experiment may be in order. I'm on the road for the next week, but I'll update everyone when I get back home!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

greypilgrim76 said:


> Sounds like a science experiment may be in order. I'm on the road for the next week, but I'll update everyone when I get back home!


Are you back from the road yet? I want to see the dissection....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Are you back from the road yet? I want to see the dissection....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Putting the patients under anesthesia now. Pics shortly!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

greypilgrim76 said:


> Putting the patients under anesthesia now. Pics shortly!


Yes!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Okay, I finally got home, unpacked, mowed the yard, had a beer, dumped my recent road purchases in the tupperdore, and decided it was time to put those fake Cubans to some good "scientific" use for my fellow Puffers. (As much as it pained me to pass on rolling the dice and smoking them.) As a reminder, here's what I started with, alongside the surgical instrument:









Like I said, these didn't look terrible, and they smelled good, but they just didn't pass the Cuban test. Cut-off squared on the smaller Cohiba label, veiny wrappers, shoddy construction, soft spots, etc. So, after making sure all of the patients were fully anesthetized, I started with the larger "Cohiba." As you can see, it was mostly long filler, though there were a few shorter pieces mixed in:









I also noticed that the wrapper consisted of more than one piece of wrapper leaf, which may be completely normal for a cigar--I really don't know:









One thing I noticed right away was how absolutely CRISPY this cigar was. Even if it was a Cuban, it had clearly just been laying in a box or on a table somewhere for a loooong time with no humidity control. If I had attempted to crumble it in my hand, I think it would've been dust in no time. That said, it _was_ mostly long filler, and didn't have any bugs/plastic/unmentionables that I could find. It might've been an okay smoke, but still, sacrifices must be made:









Next up was the Partagas (which I released from its cello). The first thing I noticed was a massive vein on the wrapper:









Before slicing it open, I also noticed that the back of the band had no ink on it:









And my final pre-op observation was that the double cap was pretty shoddily applied:









Once I split 'er down the middle, I found more (generally) long filler:









And again, the multiple wrapper leaves:









This time, I found more shorter pieces of filler like this one:









(Continued in next post...)


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

And also some filler leaves that seemed...errr...structurally unsound:









In the end, this is how Señor Partagas ended up, and you can see a bit of the dryness in the small crumbs my handling generated:









Our third victim was the smaller Cohiba, and here again, you can see the cut boxes on the band:









And I also noticed that the back of the band didn't align when the ends met on the back of the stick, and the double cap was pretty messy again:









It also had a split wrapper at the foot, another sign of how dry these sticks were:









Here's the patient after the initial incision:









And here's another multi-leaf wrapper:









I found some interesting things on the filler this time, though this appears to be natural:









And here's the final product for the smaller Cohiba:









(Continued in next post...)


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Last, but certainly not least, I moved on to the Montecristo. This was the most neatly rolled of the four, but I noticed right away that the band was applied unevenly:









I also noted that the foot was cut at an angle:









And once I removed the wrapper, it seemed to me that the ink didn't line up quite right with the edge of the paper:









For the fourth time, I found a pretty sloppy double cap:









And a three-piece wrapper:









I also found more short(er) filler in this stick:









And one piece of filler with an odd sort of attached leaf:









Finally, here was the final product for Monte:









So, to sum up: first, all of these cigars were BONE DRY. Like, if I'd lit them, I probably could've smoked any of them in about fifteen minutes. Second, they did seem to be mostly long filler sticks, and they smelled normal to me. Third, I didn't find any artificial objects or insects in these cigars (which, honestly, kind of disappointed me). I did find some odd filler leaves, but nothing unnatural.

As far as I can tell, these were some okay hand-rolled cigars, but CLEARLY not the Cubans they were passed off as. Hopefully, this provides a hands-on (or at least eyes-on) experience for other Puffers to see what to watch out for. It was sort of sad to cut up perfectly smokable yard 'gars, but I doubt I missed much by doing so. I'm still sort of bummed to have missed out on real Cubans, but it was a learning experience, and one that I probably needed to have. Hopefully, this saves some of you the trouble of sorting through the same thing.

So that's the end of the fake Cuban saga of June '19. Thanks for tuning in, and for waiting patiently while I made my way home. Hopefully, it was entertaining and informative! (But I'll settle for just entertaining.)


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Your learning experience and misfortune has softened my normally hard heart. PM me your addie and I'll send you some "real ones" I bought off a generous stranger down in Mexico while vacationing on a beach in the shadiest part of Cancun. 
LMAO, the beach part was a joke but the offer was not. If you'd like some, I'd be happy to share...no "strings" or pubes attached.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah, the caps were dead giveaways in those close ups. Those should've had triple caps, but looked terrible. They were probably just dried out Honduran house rolls.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Yeah, the caps were dead giveaways in those close ups. Those should've had triple caps, but looked terrible. They were probably just dried out Honduran house rolls.


Yeah, I wasn't sure how many caps a Cuban should have, but I was _fairly_ sure they shouldn't look like that either way!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Good show @greypilgim76. I know how tough it was to destroy cigars you wish were the real deal.

To no one in particular:

The hardest part of this is getting your mind to erase the connection to CC's. Even if for just a moment, everyone wants to believe they have the real thing. Big let-down coming to the realization that they're fakes. But your mind still makes that connection. So, the natural thought process sort of goes, "Maybe they're still great cigars since they were supposed to be CC's". In reality they have no connection whatsoever.

Think about it this way. What would your thought process be if, instead, someone handed you unbanded cigars and told you they bought them from a street vendor in Mexico (or wherever)? You'd probably be very skeptical and want to know more about them before assuming they'll be good cigars. Completely different mindset. Yet that's exactly how fake CC's should be viewed! Take the (fake) band off and look at it again, realizing it's sole purpose was to separate tourists from their money.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Your learning experience and misfortune has softened my normally hard heart. PM me your addie and I'll send you some "real ones" I bought off a generous stranger down in Mexico while vacationing on a beach in the shadiest part of Cancun.
> 
> LMAO, the beach part was a joke but the offer was not. If you'd like some, I'd be happy to share...no "strings" or pubes attached.


LOL ya hard heart of milk chocolate. @greypilgrim76. You can trust him not to bomb you. Just like you can trust anyone on this forum.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> Your learning experience and misfortune has softened my normally hard heart. PM me your addie and I'll send you some "real ones" I bought off a generous stranger down in Mexico while vacationing on a beach in the shadiest part of Cancun.
> LMAO, the beach part was a joke but the offer was not. If you'd like some, I'd be happy to share...no "strings" or pubes attached.


GD Cancun has bent many over the table when it comes to FauxHibas...they got me back in 2003 and I stuffed them into my 200 count humidor and the whole thing was beetle infested 3 weeks later. To this day when I read or hear the word Cancun....my sphincter tightens and has the unique ability to sharpen any #2 pencil.:surprise:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Cigary said:


> GD Cancun has bent many over the table when it comes to FauxHibas...they got me back in 2003 and I stuffed them into my 200 count humidor and the whole thing was beetle infested 3 weeks later. To this day when I read or hear the word Cancun....my sphincter tightens and has the unique ability to sharpen any #2 pencil.:surprise:


Yes, Cancun has the reputation of scamming tourists on many fronts. Authentic Mexican handmade merch is probably the largest Ponzi going down. Folks think they're getting the real deal when in fact that cheap crap is imported in.


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

kacey said:


> LOL ya hard heart of milk chocolate. @greypilgrim76. You can trust him not to bomb you. Just like you can trust anyone on this forum


My next Amazon purchase:


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

I want to be cautious with the Habanos rules of the forum, so I'm going to be a bit general with this for now, but TWO of the members who read through this thread bombed me separately with incredibly generous selections of cigars from a variety of geographic locations. I don't want to be more specific than that, but I can honestly say I'm absolutely gobsmacked by their generosity.

(If anyone knows for certain that it's okay to post pictures of the bombs in this thread, I'd be happy to get more specific about one of the bombers. The other one made arrangements through PM, so I'll keep him on the down-low. Both are amazing and truly appreciated!)


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

greypilgrim76 said:


> I want to be cautious with the Habanos rules of the forum, so I'm going to be a bit general with this for now, but TWO of the members who read through this thread bombed me separately with incredibly generous selections of cigars from a variety of geographic locations. I don't want to be more specific than that, but I can honestly say I'm absolutely gobsmacked by their generosity.
> 
> (If anyone knows for certain that it's okay to post pictures of the bombs in this thread, I'd be happy to get more specific about one of the bombers. The other one made arrangements through PM, so I'll keep him on the down-low. Both are amazing and truly appreciated!)


Yes, it's okay to posts pics of CC cigar bombs. And I'll 'fess up, one was from me since you were so willing to sacrifice the fakes in the interest of science.

To clarify: The rule about publicly arranged exchanges being prohibited pertains to receiving them in exchange for something of value, whether that be money, traded cigars, or something else. Proposition threads to sell, trade, or PIF Cubans will be 86'd, perhaps along with the offender depending on circumstances. Even with private exchanges of that type, or purchases made elsewhere, you can certainly post pics. But's just not a good idea to go into detail about the source. For example, saying "_I bought these from member (XYZ_)" may get them in some hot water, and saying "_I bought these from (such-and-such) vendor_" is liable to earn you a nice little vacation from Puff! Trades are touchy too, particularly when arranged through Puff messaging. Best to just leave out the details of who, how, and where (we already know the what and why). Other than bombs, sourcing = don't ask, don't tell - but showing your acquisitions is A-okay.

To help everyone understand why the line is drawn where it is, Puff management does not want any risk of the forum being perceived as a _de facto_ source for CC's. It is now legal to bring Cuban cigars into the US personally for one's own consumption when traveling overseas. So having them and displaying them is no problem. But selling them is still highly illegal in the USA, and barter comes too close for comfort. Conversely, we figure gifting is not likely to ruffle any of Uncle Sam's official eagle feathers. If any of this changes, trust me, you'll all be the first to know!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

greypilgrim76 said:


> I want to be cautious with the Habanos rules of the forum, so I'm going to be a bit general with this for now, but TWO of the members who read through this thread bombed me separately with incredibly generous selections of cigars from a variety of geographic locations. I don't want to be more specific than that, but I can honestly say I'm absolutely gobsmacked by their generosity.
> 
> (If anyone knows for certain that it's okay to post pictures of the bombs in this thread, I'd be happy to get more specific about one of the bombers. The other one made arrangements through PM, so I'll keep him on the down-low. Both are amazing and truly appreciated!)


Thanks for erring on the side of caution.. we greatly appreciate that rare trait.


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Thanks for erring on the side of caution.. we greatly appreciate that rare trait.


I have a very particular set of skills. They're just much less exciting than Liam Neeson's.


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yes, it's okay to posts pics of CC cigar bombs. And I'll 'fess up, one was from me since you were so willing to sacrifice the fakes in the interest of science.
> 
> To clarify: The rule about publicly arranged exchanges being prohibited pertains to receiving them in exchange for something of value, whether that be money, traded cigars, or something else. Proposition threads to sell, trade, or PIF Cubans will be 86'd, perhaps along with the offender depending on circumstances. Even with private exchanges of that type, or purchases made elsewhere, you can certainly post pics. But's just not a good idea to go into detail about the source. For example, saying "_I bought these from member (XYZ_)" may get them in some hot water, and saying "_I bought these from (such-and-such) vendor_" is liable to earn you a nice little vacation from Puff! Trades are touchy too, particularly when arranged through Puff messaging. Best to just leave out the details of who, how, and where (we already know the what and why). Other than bombs, sourcing = don't ask, don't tell - but showing your acquisitions is A-okay.
> 
> To help everyone understand why the line is drawn where it is, Puff management does not want any risk of the forum being perceived as a _de facto_ source for CC's. It is now legal to bring Cuban cigars into the US personally for one's own consumption when traveling overseas. So having them and displaying them is no problem. But selling them is still highly illegal in the USA, and barter comes too close for comfort. Conversely, we figure gifting is not likely to ruffle any of Uncle Sam's official eagle feathers. If any of this changes, trust me, you'll all be the first to know!


This was super-helpful, and it was sort of the policy I intuited between the posted rules and the practices I was seeing. Still, this seems like an instance of it _not_ being easier to ask forgiveness than permission!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Glad I ran across this post. I have a Cohiba, a Cohiba Behike and a custom roll I’m cutting up for science. I know their fake and don’t have the heart to tell the person who gave them to me. He is out of the country until October. He has a home in Italy and said he was bringing me back a box of Cohiba when he returns. He’s a great guy and loaded $$$$. I hate to see him waste his money on fakes, guess I’ll have to tell him, with a tactful approach if he returns with a box of fake Cohibas.

I smoked one Maduro unbanned from Italy and it had my head spinning. Now I wonder what was in it. I tossed at about one third in. He gave me some Vintage wines and I’m reluctant to open the bottles. When I researched one is $1300 and the other $20,000. Who the hell gives a 20K bottle of wine. 

I’ll stick to a good source on my cc’s...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Olecharlie said:


> Glad I ran across this post. I have a Cohiba, a Cohiba Behike and a custom roll I'm cutting up for science. I know their fake and don't have the heart to tell the person who gave them to me. He is out of the country until October. He has a home in Italy and said he was bringing me back a box of Cohiba when he returns. He's a great guy and loaded $$$$. I hate to see him waste his money on fakes, guess I'll have to tell him, with a tactful approach if he returns with a box of fake Cohibas.
> 
> I smoked one Maduro unbanned from Italy and it had my head spinning. Now I wonder what was in it. I tossed at about one third in. He gave me some Vintage wines and I'm reluctant to open the bottles. When I researched one is $1300 and the other $20,000. Who the hell gives a 20K bottle of wine.
> 
> I'll stick to a good source on my cc's...


Maybe just tell him a friend (wink) told you the surest way to find the best quality Cubans without getting ripped-off is at a La Casa de Habana. You don't have to tell him the previous ones were fake (yet), but do tell him about LCDH's before his return. Maybe he'll take the hint... or at least be determined to get the best from the best source. He sounds like someone with discriminating tastes and the means to get the best of everything. So, it might work out without the risk of embarrassing him over the fakes.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Maybe just tell him a friend (wink) told you the surest way to find the best quality Cubans without getting ripped-off is at a La Casa de Habana. You don't have to tell him the previous ones were fake (yet), but do tell him about LCDH's before his return. Maybe he'll take the hint... or at least be determined to get the best from the best source. He sounds like someone with discriminating tastes and the means to get the best of everything. So, it might work out without the risk of embarrassing him over the fakes.


Yes good point indeed. The Behike was fake, Turns out the Cohiba Edicion 2017 is not fake. I tossed the custom roll after cutting open the Behike and the custom. If nothing else I learned how to identify a real verses fake Cohiba. The band on the Behike was a dead give away. I really want to try a Behike but can't seem to spend $85 on one cigar.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Olecharlie said:


> Glad I ran across this post. I have a Cohiba, a Cohiba Behike and a custom roll I'm cutting up for science. I know their fake and don't have the heart to tell the person who gave them to me. He is out of the country until October. He has a home in Italy and said he was bringing me back a box of Cohiba when he returns. He's a great guy and loaded $$$$. I hate to see him waste his money on fakes, guess I'll have to tell him, with a tactful approach if he returns with a box of fake Cohibas.
> 
> I smoked one Maduro unbanned from Italy and it had my head spinning. Now I wonder what was in it. I tossed at about one third in. He gave me some Vintage wines and I'm reluctant to open the bottles. When I researched one is $1300 and the other $20,000. Who the hell gives a 20K bottle of wine.
> 
> I'll stick to a good source on my cc's...


My tobacconist in Florence was saying something about tobacco being a government monopoly. You have to pay cash, no credit card sales were allowed.
Seems like that could increase your chances of getting a real stick.

Caveat Emptor


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Olecharlie said:


> I really want to try a Behike but can't seem to spend $85 on one cigar.


You and me both brother! :nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Olecharlie said:


> Glad I ran across this post. I have a Cohiba, a Cohiba Behike and a custom roll I'm cutting up for science. I know their fake and don't have the heart to tell the person who gave them to me. He is out of the country until October. He has a home in Italy and said he was bringing me back a box of Cohiba when he returns. He's a great guy and loaded $$$$. I hate to see him waste his money on fakes, guess I'll have to tell him, with a tactful approach if he returns with a box of fake Cohibas.
> 
> I smoked one Maduro unbanned from Italy and it had my head spinning. Now I wonder what was in it. I tossed at about one third in. He gave me some Vintage wines and I'm reluctant to open the bottles. When I researched one is $1300 and the other $20,000. Who the hell gives a 20K bottle of wine.
> 
> I'll stick to a good source on my cc's...





Olecharlie said:


> Yes good point indeed. The Behike was fake, Turns out the Cohiba Edicion 2017 is not fake. I tossed the custom roll after cutting open the Behike and the custom. If nothing else I learned how to identify a real verses fake Cohiba. The band on the Behike was a dead give away. I really want to try a Behike but can't seem to spend $85 on one cigar.


Sell the wine buy a box of Be-Hikes problem solved! :vs_cool:
The $1,300 bottle should do it with some change left over. :vs_laugh:


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Have some pics to throw in on this one! I have a friend I work with who is Cuban, so I asked the obvious and she said sure. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

vroom_vroom said:


> Have some pics to throw in on this one! I have a friend I work with who is Cuban, so I asked the obvious and she said sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know in all the years i have been doing this.
I have met Dozens of Cuban people in America.
On job sites, through friends, lived in Miami for a bit.
Hell i even dated a Cuban woman for a while.
But that's another story and most certainly does not merit discussion here.
In not one instance were the cigars they produced real.
Hell they were some of the worst looking fakes i ever saw. :vs_cool:


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow, those aren't even close.


----------

